# Bellus RBA



## Noddy

How is the Bellus performing @Marzuq ?


----------



## Marzuq

Noddy said:


> How is the Bellus performing @Marzuq ?


The bellus is yet another example of a well built tank by youde. The flavour on this tank is on point. Little tighter draw than the zephyrus and goblin mini but that I can live with. Handles low builds quite well and love that with the bigger ID I can up the watts considerably. She is my new favourite tank!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Redeemer said:


> The Aromamizer is expected to be the new tank on the block to beat. Just that elastic band AFC.....
> But, the Billow has already been trumped. Try the UD Bellus, and the Billow will just not meet up with its challenge, for both flavor and vapor production. Both seem pretty inline as far as airflow goes, but in true UD fashion, the Bellus is a juice gobbling tank.


I have my eye on the Bellus already, looks like a good one. UD does make some good tanks, I haven't been disappointed by their products.


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> I have my eye on the Bellus already, looks like a good one. UD does make some good tanks, I haven't been disappointed by their products.



I'm pretty impressed with it so far... easy to build, Single Coil option and most important it doesn't seem to leak... and the flavour is pretty good too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm pretty impressed with it so far... easy to build, Single Coil option and most important it doesn't seem to leak... and the flavour is pretty good too!


What interests me is how easy it looks to build, of course good flavour and the ability to keep the juice inside the tank are important I find myself using the tanks that are the most convenient to rewick and fill most often. Strangely enough, all my tanks are getting neglected since I unwrapped the iJust2, weird because I said I'd never use anything with a stock coil again, this tank has amazed me, nice dense vapour and really good flavour on the factory 0.3 coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## acorn

I'm very impressed with my UD Bellus so far, trumps the Billow V2, Goblin mini and TVF4 IMO (Don't have the Goliath V2)

@Rob Fisher isn't it time for the Bellus to receive it's own thread by now ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

New Thread to extract the Bellus discussions from other threads!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

acorn said:


> I'm very impressed with my UD Bellus so far, trumps the Billow V2, Goblin mini and TVF4 IMO (Don't have the Goliath V2)
> 
> @Rob Fisher isn't it time for the Bellus to receive it's own thread by now ?



Done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Redeemer

The Bellus, is quite simply put....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Any pictures of your builds? I built a single coil but the vape isn't that great all of a sudden... the first few nanoseconds of the vape is perfect and then it seems dry? I guess I will try dual coils.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Rob Fisher said:


> Any pictures of your builds? I built a single coil but the vape isn't that great all of a sudden... the first few nanoseconds of the vape is perfect and then it seems dry? I guess I will try dual coils.



Wicking method?


----------



## acorn

Dual Coil, Kanthal 26G, 7 wraps each on a 2.5mm ID, comes out at 0.52 ohm, so far running on third tank, wicking tapered to the ends and just touching the bottom, no leaks except for the first time refilling with the air slots open. 

But all in all my favourite tank so far...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Mine arrives tomorrow - because I need another RTA 
I'm hoping for equal flavour to the Goblin Mini (which imo is very good so gonna be tough to beat), equal convenience to the Billow 2 and a deck that's quick and easy to build on. Anything more will be a bonus. 

Please post pics of your builds..


----------



## th1rte3n

BumbleBee said:


> since I unwrapped the iJust2, weird because I said I'd never use anything with a stock coil again, this tank has amazed me, nice dense vapour and really good flavour on the factory 0.3 coil.



+1 on that man. Vaped on a iJust2 the other day, that thing really performs, was very impressed. Really cool and simple device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

KB_314 said:


> Mine arrives tomorrow - because I need another RTA
> I'm hoping for equal flavour to the Goblin Mini (which imo is very good so gonna be tough to beat), equal convenience to the Billow 2 and a deck that's quick and easy to build on. Anything more will be a bonus.
> 
> Please post pics of your builds..



you going to love the tank. Its flavour is better than the goblin mini for sure. can handle much lower builds. and is just so damn convenient.
Its my favourite tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

im running a 24g 7 wrap 2.5mm ID dual coil
coming out at 0.26ohm


----------



## eviltoy

Best flavour tank for me since the kayfun. And I love my kayfuns

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redeemer

I'm running a 7 spaced wraps SS 316L 2.5mm ID dual coil build, comes to around 0.25 Ohms.
Best flavor chaser tank, next to the Goblin Mini, but ease of use, knocks the GM off its 1st place spot....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Keith Milton

Picked up the Youde Bellus this afternoon from @KieranD. And man oh man is this really a GM killer.
Using Cutwood Monster Mellons in the Tank with Dual Clapton Coils, 5 wraps @0.45 ohms Running it @ 35w














Thanks @KieranD you the man

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## KB_314

Marzuq said:


> you going to love the tank. Its flavour is better than the goblin mini for sure. can handle much lower builds. and is just so damn convenient.
> Its my favourite tank.


I really do! Fantastic tank - performing like a champ

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

KB_314 said:


> I really do! Fantastic tank - performing like a champ



Awesome bud glad to hear. 
Takes flavour to new heights


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


>



If anyone's interested Efuntop has the Bellus for $18.50 u.s. Shipping is $4.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Anyone who has leaking issues.... Erm... Just pretend it doesn't have top fill

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MorneW

So got mine yesterday...It's not bad, but in my opinion no Billow v2 killer and I get better flavour from my Goliath V2. Will need to play with it a bit more. regarding the top fill....meh. Both times I tried it leaked though air holes as soon as I opened them.


----------



## MorneW

@Marzuq Hey bud, You don't perhaps wanna show us some pictures of your build and wicking?


----------



## Marzuq

@MorneW here you go.
This coil and wick been in the tank for the last 7 tanks so excuse the funky look. Will do a Rewick today sometime.








I'll do a step by step when I Rewick a little later one and add it to the thread.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## MorneW

@Marzuq Thanks for all the effort bud. I'm looking forward to the re-wick. Quick one, how does your top fill work? When I use it it leaks. so I have officially call bleh on the top fill on this thing. Bottom fill not a pain tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro

MorneW said:


> @Marzuq Thanks for all the effort bud. I'm looking forward to the re-wick. Quick one, how does your top fill work? When I use it it leaks. so I have officially call bleh on the top fill on this thing. Bottom fill not a pain tho


I put it a bit on the side. fill it. close the cap , invert it upside down until a bubble come up. put it up normal and puff on it without pressing the button . never got a leak

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq

MorneW said:


> @Marzuq Thanks for all the effort bud. I'm looking forward to the re-wick. Quick one, how does your top fill work? When I use it it leaks. so I have officially call bleh on the top fill on this thing. Bottom fill not a pain tho



What u need to do when u refill is close the airflow. Top it up then open the airflow after you sealed the top cap again. Haven't had a single leak since I got this tank


----------



## DougP

@Rob do a single kanthal 26 g 7 wrap using the little blue screw driver...gr8 vape at 22 watts

Marzuc's wicking above is perfect. Wick tails go into juice holes..

To get the right length of wick put scissors against upright coil post (the half round bottom part) and cut.. Guys are getting muted flavor and dry hits because wick is to long and to thick....

Saw a tip on YouTube for top fill to prevent leaks out air hole that works like a bomb..
When filing close air holes completely...
Fill tank..
Then as you screw top on (when about halfway tight) turn tank upside down and quickly screw tight .
Open air hole and turn tank back upright..
The reason why juice leaks from air vents when top filing is because as you screw down top it compresses the air and juice into tank which then forces the juice down and out the juice holes onto the deck and out the air holes. By closing air vent you keep pressure in Dec section for first part of cap tightening and then by turning it upside down it releases the air pressure through the juice holes without pushing juice onto Dec..


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MorneW

@Marzuq that is what did. @DougP gonna try that


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

DougP said:


> @Rob do a single kanthal 26 g 7 wrap using the little blue screw driver...gr8 vape at 22 watts
> 
> Marzuc's wicking above is perfect. Wick tails go into juice holes..
> 
> To get the right length of wick put scissors against upright coil post (the half round bottom part) and cut.. Guys are getting muted flavor and dry hits because wick is to long and to thick....
> 
> Saw a tip on YouTube for top fill to prevent leaks out air hole that works like a bomb..
> When filing close air holes completely...
> Fill tank..
> Then as you screw top on (when about halfway tight) turn tank upside down and quickly screw tight .
> Open air hole and turn tank back upright..
> The reason why juice leaks from air vents when top filing is because as you screw down top it compresses the air and juice into tank which then forces the juice down and out the juice holes onto the deck and out the air holes. By closing air vent you keep pressure in Dec section for first part of cap tightening and then by turning it upside down it releases the air pressure through the juice holes without pushing juice onto Dec..
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


This is how we top filled kayfuns back in the day, thanks for the reminder


----------



## BumbleBee

I received my Bellus this morning. Really isn't much to look at, it reminds me a bit of the old Protanks but it certainly doesn't vape like one. I slapped in a pair of 26g coils, wicked it up with Scottish Rolled Cotton Bacon and filled it up with Complex Chaos Yogi Drip. I had to drain the tank after 3 puffs. This tank works (dare I say it) to damn well! The TH on that juice came out of nowhere and I think the flavour added to the kick, there's just too much of it 

I think I'm going to have to tone down my build a little, or switch to a lower nic, I'm an 18mg guy and the Yogi Drip was 12mg 





I topped filled it (twice) and have been puffing away all day without even the slightest hint of leakage, so far

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## method1

Whats interesting to me on this tank is that some juices I know well now seem "too flavourful" or are "too sweet"

If this type of design becomes the norm I think many recipes will have to be reformulated

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

method1 said:


> Whats interesting to me on this tank is that some juices I know well now seem "too flavourful" or are "too sweet"
> 
> If this type of design becomes the norm I think many recipes will have to be reformulated


Thanks for confirming that, I don't want to like this tank for just that reason

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

All of a sudden I'm wanting to try a few juices that didn't impress me.... this tank is going to be fun

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks for confirming that, I don't want to like this tank for just that reason



Yup.. using it for testing has been quite revealing, frustrating, fun & infuriating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

@ bumblebee
I started off on dual then jumped to single coil.
Try a 26 gauge kanthel 7 wrap around little blue screw driver
Comes in at about 0.7 ohm and rocks at 21.5 watts 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

Compared it one on one today against new aromomizer and I know I gonna get a lashing but I found flavor much nicer on bellus 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## KB_314

method1 said:


> Whats interesting to me on this tank is that some juices I know well now seem "too flavourful" or are "too sweet"
> 
> If this type of design becomes the norm I think many recipes will have to be reformulated


I found that too. When I first got Jazzy Boba I tried it in the Bellus. Thought it was a good flavour profile but far too sweet. Was considering selling the juice till I tried it in a Monster V2 (more muted, I now love Jazzy Boba). I found it was also very sweet in the Goblin mini. 
Also agree with @BumbleBee - some of the juices I didn't like or have sold, might be quite interesting in the Bellus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

DougP said:


> @ bumblebee
> I started off on dual then jumped to single coil.
> Try a 26 gauge kanthel 7 wrap around little blue screw driver
> Comes in at about 0.7 ohm and rocks at 21.5 watts
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I hadn't even considered a single coil build, but it's been a crazy day. I'll try your recommendation some time


----------



## MorneW

@BumbleBee Sweet. Enjoy it. I'm liking it a lot. Bud at work has the aromamizer and I think they both pretty good, just don't like that bloody rubber afc nonsense. Gonna keep an eye on classies. I see 2 have been sold already.


----------



## BumbleBee

MorneW said:


> @BumbleBee Sweet. Enjoy it. I'm liking it a lot. Bud at work has the aromamizer and I think they both pretty good, just don't like that bloody rubber afc nonsense. Gonna keep an eye on classies. I see 2 have been sold already.


Yeah man, so far I'm liking the Bellus. The Aromamizer doesn't appeal to me, the rubber is one reason but the main one is when people ask me what tank I'm using they'll think I'm stuttering


----------



## method1

BumbleBee said:


> Yeah man, so far I'm liking the Bellus. The Aromamizer doesn't appeal to me, the rubber is one reason but the main one is when people ask me what tank I'm using they'll think I'm stuttering



I got the aromarizerisercizeriser today. It's pretty cool. Prefer the bellus for a number of reasons though

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I think I should get an aromariser, I'm gonna need a good tank for my Wismec reauleasuesux

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MorneW

And just on another note. I still love my billows. Bellus is good but definitely does not blow the billow out of the water from my experience.


----------



## MorneW

lol will have chose some new nicknames for that mod and the tank lol.


----------



## method1

BumbleBee said:


> I think I should get an aromariser, I'm gonna need a good tank for my Wismec reauleasuesux



Oh, you're getting the reaulesuxususaurus? Nice! I'm _jaloux. _(yes, that's french for mod-envy)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

MorneW said:


> And just on another note. I still love my billows. Bellus is good but definitely does not blow the billow out of the water from my experience.


I agree Morne, the Bellus is certainly different but I wouldn't go as far to say it's better. I won't be getting rid of my Billow anytime soon, or my Goblin, Subtank or even my iJust2.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

method1 said:


> Oh, you're getting the reaulesuxususaurus? Nice! I'm _jaloux. _(yes, that's french for mod-envy)


I can't afford that thing, yet  I'm just thinking positive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

Bellus > aromamizer hands down. Flavour is on point in the bellus but it is wick sensitive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MilkDromeda

Loving the feedback before I make a decision on the Bellus versus the Aromarizer. The fact you can run it in single coil mode and use less juice (maby?) appeals to me. 

And yes the rubber AFC is probably annoying and shifts out of place when your mod is in your pocket but I'm speculating here as I dont have either.


----------



## BumbleBee

MilkDromeda said:


> Loving the feedback before I make a decision on the Bellus versus the Aromarizer. The fact you can run it in single coil mode and use less juice (maby?) appeals to me.
> 
> And yes the rubber AFC is probably annoying and shifts out of place when your mod is in your pocket but I'm speculating here as I dont have either.


I have the iJust2 with the rubber ring design, when it's new it stays in place quite well but as time goes on it loosens up, now it seems to move around all by itself. I imagine the same will happen with the Aromamizer


----------



## kev mac

BumbleBee said:


> I agree Morne, the Bellus is certainly different but I wouldn't go as far to say it's better. I won't be getting rid of my Billow anytime soon, or my Goblin, Subtank or even my iJust2.


can't believe that my Bellus from 3fvapes showed up in my mail box yesterday,6 days after ordering!Took me a while to get a duel setup to work w/o shorting or leaking but I stuck to it and was rewarded with a mighty fine and flavorful vape.Marzug's wicking pics helped

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MilkDromeda

Loving the Bellus so far in single coil mode, running at 2.5mm ID with Cotton Bacon thanks to Tiaan from Beyond Vapor.

Any other single coil builds you would recommend. As one has mentioned 7 wraps with the little blue screw driver, I believe its around 2mm ID. Would a parallel coil work, I believe there would be space doing 3-4 wraps or so. Only have 24 gauge wire atm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

This tank definitely brings out the sweetness of a juice and tames the throat hit.. Loving it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MilkDromeda

So I did a parallel 24 gauge single coil build, 3 ish wraps on 2.5mm ID. It was VERY difficult fitting the coil without touching the side of the Bellus and shorting out but after a lot of fiddling I got it perfect. Reading in at 0.23 ohm and vaping at 40w on the IPV D2. Awesome! 

My next build will be 2mm ID and see how that goes, sorry I dont have any pictures to show.

And yes @skola it definitely brings out the sweetness in most if not all of the juices I have tried.


----------



## Rebel

This tanking truly gives vaping a different experience.
The flavour is just to good.

The downside is that the top filling holes, i feel are too small and it goes through juice like a v8


Please post pics of your builds for the bellus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

This single coil build with dry tasting hits after a few puffs is driving me crazy.. If I look at wick its drying out on the top (edge)of the wick..
Rob am I correct you were experiencing same thing on single coil build..
One question..
How high must coil be in the air ?
have looked at tons of pics on net and there is no consistency..
Some coils as high as top post screws, some almost on Dec bottom and some in middle...
And if anybody has suggestions for dry hits with a single coil build please advise..don't have this at all with a dual coil...
Almost like blocking off one side juice well with adapter causes a juice lock on the other side



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

DougP said:


> This single coil build with dry tasting hits after a few puffs is driving me crazy.. If I look at wick its drying out on the top (edge)of the wick..
> Rob am I correct you were experiencing same thing on single coil build..
> One question..
> How high must coil be in the air ?
> have looked at tons of pics on net and there is no consistency..
> Some coils as high as top post screws, some almost on Dec bottom and some in middle...
> And if anybody has suggestions for dry hits with a single coil build please advise..don't have this at all with a dual coil...
> Almost like blocking off one side juice well with adapter causes a juice lock on the other side
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


What gauge are you using and what is your ID? I put my coils directly in front of the air holes, just dry fit the deck in the tank and adjust the coils until they are nice and centred. 26g on a 2.5mm ID works great for me. I Scottish Roll some Cotton Bacon and get it in there nice and tight, I trim the tails so that there is a point trailing in the juice channels but not blocking them.


----------



## DougP

I been doing 26 g on 2.4 mm 6 wraps..
Haven't been doing Scottish roll but plain jap cotton wick 
Will give Scottish roll a bash

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

DougP said:


> I been doing 26 g on 2.4 mm 6 wraps..
> Haven't been doing Scottish roll but plain jap cotton wick
> Will give Scottish roll a bash
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Your coil sounds fine, maybe just experiment with your wicking a bit


----------



## DougP

@ BumblebeeThanks for feedback

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

DougP said:


> This single coil build with dry tasting hits after a few puffs is driving me crazy.. If I look at wick its drying out on the top (edge)of the wick..
> Rob am I correct you were experiencing same thing on single coil build..



Yip the single coil didn't work too well for me... but once I put in dual coils it really rocks! Very very happy with it now!


----------



## Rebel

I had luck with single and dual coil builds, however I am hating the leaking from the airflow when filling. Note when filling the airflow is closed.

Anyway this tank is a winner.


----------



## DougP

@Rebel.. What was your single coil build if I may ask

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey

Rebel said:


> I had luck with single and dual coil builds, however I am hating the leaking from the airflow when filling. Note when filling the airflow is closed.
> 
> Anyway this tank is a winner.


Im hating that too. I dont understand it at all! No idea why it leaks. I tried the flipping it over while closing method. That doesnt work either


----------



## Jakey

@DougP I also won with the single coil. 26g 316 stainless steel. 8 wraps. Came to about 0.54 ohm build I think. Wicked it with rayon. Tips half way down the juice well. No dry hits


----------



## Jakey

Also did the exact same build with 26g kanthal. 2.5mm id


----------



## kev mac

BumbleBee said:


> I can't afford that thing, yet  I'm just thinking positive


I'm not in a position to buy one now but I see one in my future

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rebel

DougP said:


> @Rebel.. What was your single coil build if I may ask
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



It was 27ga kanthal, 3mm 4 wraps, reading 0,51 ohms


----------



## MorneW

So just a little update. I have had my Bellus now for a week and tried different builds etc. It is good, however I still prefer my Billow v2's. Going to play around the w/e again and if I don't get a vast improvement it's going in the classies.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I love the Bellus but filling it is a stinking nightmare with the leak from the airflow ring despite closing it off... so annoying!  And after that it's perfect!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> I love the Bellus but filling it is a stinking nightmare with the leak from the airflow ring despite closing it off... so annoying!  And after that it's perfect!


I just bottom fill mine, i know it's weird but I find it easier. And that way it allows me to see how gunky my coils are


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> I just bottom fill mine, i know it's weird but I find it easier. And that way it allows me to see how gunky my coils are



Thanks @BumbleBee I think I will try that on the next refill... I love the tank but that juice leak drives me crazy...


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee I think I will try that on the next refill... I love the tank but that juice leak drives me crazy...


I haven't had a leak when top filling, I do it like we used to do kayfuns. Close off the air, fill the tank, screw the top cap back on about 2/3 of the way then flip the tank over, open the air holes and finish tightening up the top cap. Just keep pressing on the top cap when it's upside down so that the silicone seal in the cap closes up the juice fill holes otherwise it gets messy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The bottom fill option is the way forward with the Bellus! I am loving this tank... best tank by a country mile! It likes dual coils!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> The bottom fill option is the way forward with the Bellus! I am loving this tank... best tank by a country mile! It likes dual coils!
> View attachment 38701


It loves dual coil low builds. Currently running a dual 0.25 coil firing at 50 watts. Pure bliss

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Heckers

I got a Bellus yesterday because i thought it would be nice to top fill, compared to the Goblin mini.
Well...top filling is a nightmare with the leaking, even tried holding it upside down.
Flavour is about the same as the Goblin mini, maybe even a slight edge to the Goblin mini.
I find building coils harder than the Goblin mini too since its not separate posts for each coil. So i might just move back to the Goblin mini and carry a little screwdriver with me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer

After some good use, wick trial and error, the Bellus truly shines. Wick has to be about 1/3rd thicker cut than what I'm used to, with shorter tails, but results in leak free filling so far.


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Heckers you need to persevere... yes the leaking when top filling is really irritating... don't use the top fill... just fill from the bottom and check your wicks at the same time... works like a dream.

On my Bellus #1 I have dual Micro Coils 28g 0,49 Ohms and on Bellus #2 I have dual 2,5mm coils 0,44 Ohms and #2 is just dead right.

If you prefer the Goblin mini and want to swop your bellus for another one just shout.


----------



## Heckers

Haha thanks @Rob Fisher , i think i will keep it for now though and try to experiment. Currently have 28g dual coil 2mm ID at around 0.75. Its a nice vape but the reason why i wanted to try this tank was for easy top fill 
I cant wait until they make a Goblin mini v2 with a Zephyrus v2 top cap, seems like a better top fill plus it takes a normal drip tip.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rebel

Just thought I’d share, the bellus is not leaking with top filling.

I have filled several times with no leaks.


Method

When top filling make sure airflow is closed, when done filling close top screw and turn tank upside down, when tank is upside down open airflow. Let it stand in that position for a minute or two.

Thereafter flip tank to its correct position and you good to go.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Heckers

Hmm, i get a feeling it also has a lot to do with how much wick you have.
I have now built 2.5mm coils so that i can fit a bit more wick in there. Hopefully that will sort out the leaking when filling.
Its certainly a good tank, nice flavour and airflow. And its nice that you can rebuild without emptying your tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Heckers

I rebuilt with 2.5mm coils so i can fit extra wick and also cut the wicks a bit shorter so they end near the top of the wicking channels.
Did a top refill and didnt even close the airflow and there was no leaking....success!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MorneW

@Heckers Just thought what the hell and did exactly what you did with top fill and......No leaking lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

MorneW said:


> So just a little update. I have had my Bellus now for a week and tried different builds etc. It is good, however I still prefer my Billow v2's. Going to play around the w/e again and if I don't get a vast improvement it's going in the classies.


I had to play around but finally settled on dual 24g,8wrap,.28ohm w/ rayon and it's working well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaRoach

Hey loving the bellus also no leaking i used the supplied coild that are 2.5mm and it seems to have the right amount of cotton in order for it not to leak.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Someone recommend I try top filling again... close off the airflow and keep the tank at 45 degrees and then fill on the bottom hole (of the top fill)... just did it and bingo... no leak... and the nice thing is I can fill it more... just leaving a little bubble at the top... I just love this tank! I did rewick and not sure if that made a difference as well... but I top filled with no mess! Whoooo!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DaRoach

Rob Fisher said:


> Someone recommend I try top filling again... close off the airflow and keep the tank at 45 degrees and then fill on the bottom hole (of the top fill)... just did it and bingo... no leak... and the nice thing is I can fill it more... just leaving a little bubble at the top... I just love this tank! I did rewick and not sure if that made a difference as well... but I top filled with no mess! Whoooo!


Glad you got it sorted one of the main features is top filling so ja awsome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DougP

It's a with apprehension that I crossed over to the other side.. swopped bellus for aromamizor 
But now I must admit it was a good decision



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer

I still like both, each shines in its own way, depending on how good you built it to suit your taste and needs from your vape.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I need to try the Aromamizer again because I far prefer the Bellus... but will give it another shot...


----------



## DougP

They both great... But I am more comfortable with aromomizer and, believe it or not, my first coil and first wick and no leaks...on third tank having done two refills and no leaks

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MorneW

Finally got the bellus build right. Loving it. Top fill still a hit and miss I'm afraid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers

Yeah the Bellus is great when you get it right but it is a mission to build on and to get the wicking right.
I wonder if they will release a different build deck with velocity style or at least one like the Goblin mini, its so hard to position the coils and tighten them both coils at once.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ohmen

In the last week I've tried both the Bellus and Aromamizer. As much as I love all UD tanks, the Bellus offers nothing different. The Aromamizer on the other hand  is something special with its unique juice flow system.


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> Someone recommend I try top filling again... close off the airflow and keep the tank at 45 degrees and then fill on the bottom hole (of the top fill)... just did it and bingo... no leak... and the nice thing is I can fill it more... just leaving a little bubble at the top... I just love this tank! I did rewick and not sure if that made a difference as well... but I top filled with no mess! Whoooo!


your one up on me Rob,I've not tried to top fill after dumping a couple of tankfulls.I'll try your way I'll try your way when I feel brave.


----------



## Rob Fisher

kev mac said:


> your one up on me Rob,I've not tried to top fill after dumping a couple of tankfulls.I'll try your way I'll try your way when I feel brave.



I think it's all to do with wicking... the one tank I have I can top fill no problem... the other one not so much...


----------



## Keith Milton

New build on the Bellus












6 wrap triple twisted 32g @0.36 Ohm dual coils

Wicked with Cotton Bacon V2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## R8B84

Bellus brothers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## sneakydino

Really wanna get a Bellus but can't decide between it and the Goblin mini since I've wanted a Goblin mini for some time now..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keith Milton

sneakydino said:


> Really wanna get a Bellus but can't decide between it and the Goblin mini since I've wanted a Goblin mini for some time now..




Do it, and get both

Reactions: Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## sneakydino

Keith Milton said:


> Do it, and get both



I believe that is the best solution

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Noddy

I got both waiting for me at home...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

I measured the Bellus inner and outer airholes just as an idle curiosity.
The inner hole is oval and measures 4.6mm by 2mm giving an area of 8.31mm².
The outer 16 holes are each 1mm in diameter, meaning 1 outer hole is 0.79mm².
So basically 10.5, lets round it off to 11, of the outer holes is equal in area to the oval inner hole... for what it's worth.
Those 5 extra holes basically just change the sound of the intake manifold.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 2


----------



## remydp

Hi guys

I bought myself a Bellus a couple days ago and I'm really enjoying it so far. The only problem I'm having is the leaking issue. The first time I filled it it didn't leak at all but the 2nd and 3rd times it did :/

The 3rd time I filled it I managed to have no juice leak out of the air holes, however the weird thing is juice leaked out of the mouth piece when I turned it upside down (before opening the air holes). I can swear I didn't accidentally get any juice down the channel when filling it. Does this happen to you guys as well or does it only leak out of the air holes?

Thanks!


----------



## Robert Howes

99.9% of all my vaping is straight lung hits and I find the air flow on the Bellus just a little to restrictive. Has anyone drilled the airflow holes bigger and did it improve the airflow?


----------



## sneakydino

Can someone please post a pic of their wicking ? Im getting top flavour and minimal leakage but i can't get it to stop crackling.


----------



## AnArKi

remydp said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I bought myself a Bellus a couple days ago and I'm really enjoying it so far. The only problem I'm having is the leaking issue. The first time I filled it it didn't leak at all but the 2nd and 3rd times it did :/
> 
> The 3rd time I filled it I managed to have no juice leak out of the air holes, however the weird thing is juice leaked out of the mouth piece when I turned it upside down (before opening the air holes). I can swear I didn't accidentally get any juice down the channel when filling it. Does this happen to you guys as well or does it only leak out of the air holes?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi @remydp 

I've been experimenting with different scenarios while filling this tank and had the following experiences:
Air holes open while filling = leaking through air holes
Turning tank upside down before opening air holes = leaking through mouth piece
Inhaling on tank, with air holes closed, before firing mod = leaking through air holes

The most consistent method I found to prevent leaks is simply to make sure that the bottom ring is tight and the air holes are closed. Before opening the air holes also make sure that the top part is tight.

Also, I found that if you fill it all the way to the top then there's a little leaking but not so much. Hope this helps.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## remydp

AnArKi said:


> Hi @remydp
> 
> I've been experimenting with different scenarios while filling this tank and had the following experiences:
> Air holes open while filling = leaking through air holes
> Turning tank upside down before opening air holes = leaking through mouth piece
> Inhaling on tank, with air holes closed, before firing mod = leaking through air holes
> 
> The most consistent method I found to prevent leaks is simply to make sure that the bottom ring is tight and the air holes are closed. Before opening the air holes also make sure that the top part is tight.
> 
> Also, I found that if you fill it all the way to the top then there's a little leaking but not so much. Hope this helps.



Thanks @AnArKi,

I thought I was doing something really wrong since it was coming through the mouth piece. I'll try filling it to the brim next time, hopefully that will reduce the leaking.

The first time I filled it and it didn't leak I was using juice in a little squeeze bottle so I filled the tank relatively quickly. The subsequent fills I was using a juice with a dripper glass (not sure of the correct terminology). Perhaps the speed at which it fills makes a difference? 

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## AnArKi

remydp said:


> Thanks @AnArKi,
> 
> I thought I was doing something really wrong since it was coming through the mouth piece. I'll try filling it to the brim next time, hopefully that will reduce the leaking.
> 
> The first time I filled it and it didn't leak I was using juice in a little squeeze bottle so I filled the tank relatively quickly. The subsequent fills I was using a juice with a dripper glass (not sure of the correct terminology). Perhaps the speed at which it fills makes a difference?
> 
> Thanks for the tip!


Hi @remydp 
I meant to say *don't* fill it all the way to the top otherwise there will be a little leaking. I think it's got to something to do with the pressure. Strangely enough I've had a similar experience wrt squeeze bottles and droppers (?).


----------



## remydp

AnArKi said:


> Hi @remydp
> I meant to say *don't* fill it all the way to the top otherwise there will be a little leaking. I think it's got to something to do with the pressure. Strangely enough I've had a similar experience wrt squeeze bottles and droppers (?).



Ah, sorry I misunderstood. I didn't fill it all the way to the top so filling it all the way wasn't my problem unfortunately. Oh well, I'll also play around and see if I can figure out what works best. Trial and error 

I'll use juice in a squeeze bottle on the next fill and see if there's a difference.


----------



## MorneW

I have tried everything. It is very inconsistent. I just fill from the bottom. No leaks plus I can check up on everything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## blujeenz

sneakydino said:


> Can someone please post a pic of their wicking ? Im getting top flavour and minimal leakage but i can't get it to stop crackling.



Im running mine with an iTaste SVD so its a dual compressed 2.5mm ID at 1.85 ohms.
It seems to me that a vacuum is needed at the tank top to stop leaking much like the Kayfun 3.1, but as you know the bell cap stops on the ridge leaving 4 monster juice channels.
IMO if these channels arent blocked with wick then its going to leak.
If the cap is removed then there is no vacuum holding back the juice and it rises easily up to the oval airhole opposite the coil.
Most wick tuts Ive seen cut the wick next to the posts, which IMO is too short and they therefore dont block off the rising juice levels effectively.
This was my 1st wicking which is on the sparse side at the channel mouth, and I will be leaving it a bit longer on next rewick.



If I tilt the tank at an angle I get leaks once I open up the air ring again, so I have to keep it vertical for the refill operation.

My coils dont crackle/pop because theres no inter loop spacing. 
Thats 3 days on VM Legends Dean, a dark sweet juice and there looks to be quite some more life left in them.
These wicks were fluffed up but that doesnt really help when theyre higher than the airhole for stopping leaks, although its great for no dry hits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz

Robert Howes said:


> 99.9% of all my vaping is straight lung hits and I find the air flow on the Bellus just a little to restrictive. Has anyone drilled the airflow holes bigger and did it improve the airflow?



Id be very leery of opening up those inner airholes, at the mo I can already see the wick edges, that only leaves above and below the coil in the middle of the oval.
Enlarging below the coil is going to create more frequent leak opportunities, or constant dribbling at worse case scenario.
Enlarging above the coil might work, but it also might detour the air flow over the top of the coil and result in much weaker flavour/clouds.
Closing down the outer air flow ring will not resolve either of these 2 problems if they occur.

I contemplated it in the beginning and subsequebtly have had to sit on my hands to stop them from picking up the dremel again. 
I also contemplated using a tiny grinding stone in the dremel to radius the outer sharp edge on the inner airhole for smoother airflow...my hands seem to have an indentation that looks very much like the Lee label on the back pocket.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redeemer

Had to rewick my Bellus, was getting rather dirty after a week and a half of use, flavor was still spot on, but my OCD compels me! 
2.5mm ID 7 spaced wraps 26G SS 316L giving 0.23 Ohms.
The pics explain the rest.
Cut the cotton thick so theres some resistance when threading it. Then cut the tails so they go about half way down the juice channels, when juiced up. Tuck them in lightly, assemble, fill and vape! Havent had a leak since I use this method, always top fill, and have forgotten air holes open, still no leaks.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz

@Redeemer thats exactly what I thought they should look like but havent yet seen...saving pics to temp folder for my next rewick.


----------



## sneakydino

OMG I dropped it now it says atomizer too low

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz

sneakydino said:


> OMG I dropped it now it says atomizer too low



You've got a full short where you dinged the outer threaded rim up against the center positive battery contact.
Perhaps pulling out the center pin and skillfully levering with a screwdriver shaft against the dent might help *panelbeat* it back into shape.
Fortunately your protected mod is telling you something is wrong, if you'd had a mechanical mod it would have kept on firing into a dead short. 

PS. A voltmeter on the resistance scale will also help to see if you've fixed it, there should be no reading between the outer shell and center pin with no coil attached.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## sneakydino

blujeenz said:


> You've got a full short where you dinged the outer threaded rim up against the center positive battery contact.
> Perhaps pulling out the center pin and skillfully levering with a screwdriver shaft against the dent might help *panelbeat* it back into shape.
> Fortunately your protected mod is telling you something is wrong, if you'd had a mechanical mod it would have kept on firing into a dead short.
> 
> PS. A voltmeter on the resistance scale will also help to see if you've fixed it, there should be no reading between the outer shell and center pin with no coil attached.



Thanks for that. Managed to bend it back a bit with some pliers. Thought it was wrecked and it's just a few days old.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## playingthedruid

Just wanted to pipe in here and post this Grimmgreen video. I have been wicking like he does from the very beginning and I get no leaks. I sometimes leave the airflow open when filling and still no leaks(luckily). I see a lot of posts all over about the leaking and it is pretty tricky getting it right if you have ti find out for yourself but I do it exactly like he does and its totally fine for me.

I hope it helps some of you guys out.

Here is the video

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## blujeenz

My Bellus rewick using the sushi roll method. Im running it on an Itaste SVD using one coil of a 2.5mm ID. I use the blanking plug in the kit.
I use a 30mm long x 7mm wide strip of japanese KGD, fibers running in the length of the cotton.
Juice tastes even better when the cotton was a free gift. 



Roll the cotton and pull it through, it should overfill the vertical juice channels. Next I cut the cotton ends at a 45deg angle like you'd do to a plant stem. The longer fibers touch the deck surface at the back, the shorters ones are at the front. My reasoning is that the exposed fiber area to the juice is much larger than if just trimmed level and floating 2mm above the deck.

Now once you've pre-juiced the cotton and slid the bell cap back down it tends to fluff out the ends into the juice well like in the below pic.





Heres a closer look at the cotton action. I'd pulled of the cap for pics after puffing through a tank. 
I dont get any crackle/pop like previously, although that wick was on the loose side, however it has a tasty sizzling sound and best of all no dribbling juice through the air port.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

blujeenz said:


> My Bellus rewick using the sushi roll method. Im running it on an Itaste SVD using one coil of a 2.5mm ID. I use the blanking plug in the kit.
> I use a 30mm long x 7mm wide strip of japanese KGD, fibers running in the length of the cotton.
> Juice tastes even better when the cotton was a free gift.
> View attachment 40818
> 
> 
> Roll the cotton and pull it through, it should overfill the vertical juice channels. Next I cut the cotton ends at a 45deg angle like you'd do to a plant stem. The longer fibers touch the deck surface at the back, the shorters ones are at the front. My reasoning is that the exposed fiber area to the juice is much larger than if just trimmed level and floating 2mm above the deck.
> 
> Now once you've pre-juiced the cotton and slid the bell cap back down it tends to fluff out the ends into the juice well like in the below pic.
> 
> View attachment 40819
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a closer look at the cotton action. I'd pulled of the cap for pics after puffing through a tank.
> I dont get any crackle/pop like previously, although that wick was on the loose side, however it has a tasty sizzling sound and best of all no dribbling juice through the air port.
> View attachment 40824


Great photos @blujeenz, those close up macro shots really show off the detail on that insect leg in the last pic

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz

lol @BumbleBee 
I dont know what the heck that is, Im pretty sure I didnt pull a spider through the coil with the cotton.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A

playingthedruid said:


> Just wanted to pipe in here and post this Grimmgreen video. I have been wicking like he does from the very beginning and I get no leaks. I sometimes leave the airflow open when filling and still no leaks(luckily). I see a lot of posts all over about the leaking and it is pretty tricky getting it right if you have ti find out for yourself but I do it exactly like he does and its totally fine for me.
> 
> I hope it helps some of you guys out.
> 
> Here is the video



Thanks for this. Also been using this method from the start and no leaks whatsoever. Luckily it's pretty much the same method I use for my Subtank so easy peasy. Re-wicked twice and refilled about 4 times on each of the wicks with top full only and all is good. Even chanced not closing the airholes sometimes out of pure laziness and still no leaks.

Now onto my experience. It came with a 0.2ohm build. Not sure the specs but on holiday so didn't carry all my rebuilding gear and using what I've got. Interestingly I'm now vaping at about 50W with this build where my goto build is always 0.5ohm on everything and wattage between 21 & 32 previously. Certainly reminds me of a mech dripper but I can vape more than 3 toots, a lot more. Getting massive clouds and very good flavour but I don't think the flavour is on par with what I expected. Will be playing with the builds after the holidays. Finally have a tank with big enough holes for my Clapton wire (I'm hoping)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90

hey everyone.

would just like to know between this and the Aromamizer and Mutation MT RTA which has the most Airflow? not worried about flavour.
I got a Billow V2 with Claptons in and flavour is good. but i find the airflow very restrictive.
Mainly using a kennedy 22 with ss316L spaced 9 wrap 4mm coils Used with temp control (RX200) Loving it and the airflow is awesome but just hating to drip as often. SO I thought id look into a new tank. love the look of the bellus but im afraid i wont like the airflow?


----------



## AnArKi

Hi @Jono90 I don't think you going to be able to fit in builds bigger than 2.5mm ID coils without it touching the chimney shafts. At the moment I'm not able to even get 2.5mm 26g Claptons in this deck. Now it could just be me, but that's my experience. The aromamizer on the hand can take huge coils because of its velocity style deck. Just my 2c. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Title: Bellus RDTA 
Subject: Best replacement for a subtank mini starting point of sub-ohmerships

Bel-vir-ons 
This tank is a real beast! I love how it rejuices the wick with each refill  

I've used this tank since the start of Novemberish and with it has come so much flavour and clouds with neat, and I emphasize NEAT builds that are spaciously aware and wicked minimally; only to prevent leaking. 

Juices have all been 70/30 with 3mg Nic, 
The anomaly was trying 12mg of Turkish Tobacco to wick with, so, wicking with a juice I like the least to smoke a liquid I like: that was a throat Kick!@nd a 1/2! 

I want a challenge for this tank though, because of it's beautiful craftmanship and that is to use the coils that came wrapped each in 10's and were in such a way that they were meant to be vertically aligned.

My Next challenge for this tank is using it as it was intended: Vertical Coiling 
Anyone know how to stack the wick for a vertical coil in this here tank? 
does one cotton go over the wire 
__________________________
and one under for the juice channel? 

OR must it still be a circular wrap around the Coil of 4-5 wraps? 

Lease tell me someone else has wondered about verticals in a dual coil beast Bellus??

P.S. Rayon and Cotton combined are pretty significant companions


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Jono90 said:


> hey everyone.
> 
> would just like to know between this and the Aromamizer and Mutation MT RTA which has the most Airflow? not worried about flavour.
> I got a Billow V2 with Claptons in and flavour is good. but i find the airflow very restrictive.
> Mainly using a kennedy 22 with ss316L spaced 9 wrap 4mm coils Used with temp control (RX200) Loving it and the airflow is awesome but just hating to drip as often. SO I thought id look into a new tank. love the look of the bellus but im afraid i wont like the airflow?



32 holes on a bellus with control over 2-4-7 at a time, you'll have plent of option to control how much air. 
A non-vaper said to me yesterday when he tried the Bellus that he had more flavour in it being open, and less as it was closed. 
This Bellus does do wonders for air flow. Just bare in mind the air around you and if you actually want to cyclone that air into your lungs.
It's a super easy pull with tonnes of flavour mahn!


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

eviltoy said:


> Bellus > aromamizer hands down. Flavour is on point in the bellus but it is wick sensitive.


Rayon  Or prepare any wick to the anti-spill factor and you're set Agreeeed HANDS AND KNEES DWN☻


----------



## Jono90

my whole thing is not really build size. but how much watts i can push without dry hitting my billow v2 i can take up to 70ish and im still ok.
the past 3 months iv only been using drippers mainly the velocity and now the kennedy 22 both are awesome.
so yeah just hoping im not ganna be disappointed with a tank. 

anybody tried the Mutation tank? airflow seems bigger?


----------



## jguile415

Quad coil build on the Bellus.. .3ohm 2mm ID 10/9 wrap. Flavour is incredible but EXTREMELY thirsty!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Hey, here is some build shots of my setup. Dual 26AWG 2.5mm ID 10 Wraps Kanthal. 0.45Ohms vaping at 35Watts

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Bellus continues to be one of my favourite tanks! Despite it leaking a little everytime I fill them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Rob Fisher said:


> The Bellus continues to be one of my favourite tanks! Despite it leaking a little everytime I fill them.
> View attachment 42016


 That's NEAT!  hahah so how little of a leak are you talking about? because I used to have times where I could blow into a cloth, and this tank would flush it's drainage onto the cloth as if it was meant to happen. Nowadays though, a neat, thin wick to the edges works like a wall for MaxVG juice of the mob's


----------



## BeardedVaper93

I have a 100% NO LEAKING Method... you wont like it... but i actually bottomfill mine...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yip I have taken to using the bottom fill method nowadays... plus I love a new fresh rayon wick which I do every second fill!


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

BeardedVaper93 said:


> I have a 100% NO LEAKING Method... you wont like it... but i actually bottomfill mine...


 Through those gaping holes? hahahh that defeats the topfill of this tank -

Do you still open up the top to check the amount of vapour collected inside the seal?

but still, if it works, FANTASTIC, because it's not leaking at all!


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Through those gaping holes? hahahh that defeats the topfill of this tank -
> 
> Do you still open up the top to check the amount of vapour collected inside the seal?
> 
> but still, if it works, FANTASTIC, because it's not leaking at all!




Hey, not sure what you mean with :

Do you still open up the top to check the amount of vapour collected inside the seal?

but it never leaks and i hate that the airflow does not seal which is the downfall of that ragetty top fill system...


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

BeardedVaper93 said:


> I have a 100% NO LEAKING Method... you wont like it... but i actually bottomfill mine...


 Through those gaping holes? hahahh that defeats the topfill of this tank -

Do you still open up the top to check the amount of vapour collected inside the seal?

but still, if it works, FANTASTIC, because it's not leaking at all! 

@Rob Fisher As a user of more than one Bellus, have you ever tried racking yourself two vertical coils? How did it go? Any recommendations for doing this?


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Hey, not sure what you mean with :
> 
> Do you still open up the top to check the amount of vapour collected inside the seal?
> 
> but it never leaks and i hate that the airflow does not seal which is the downfall of that ragetty top fill system...


 Unscrew the top lid to check the moisture underneath from where you pull -
Where the top fill insulator is? Do you not check it there?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> @Rob Fisher As a user of more than one Bellus, have you ever tried racking yourself two vertical coils? How did it go? Any recommendations for doing this?



Nope... I did try vertical coils in the Aromamizer but changing wicks was a real pain... never tried vertical coils again...


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have dual coils in both Bellus's (one with micro coils and the other with 2,5mm coils) and both give me outstanding flavour so never tried anything else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Unscrew the top lid to check the moisture underneath from where you pull -
> Where the top fill insulator is? Do you not check it there?



Havent got a cooking clue what you on about mate...


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

If you look at your bellus. Unscrew the lid where the driptip is attached and let me know if there's moisture there from bottom-filling?


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> If you look at your bellus. Unscrew the lid where the driptip is attached and let me know if there's moisture there from bottom-filling?



yea there is some. but it never ever disturbs the vape experience. i just took a pic now to show you and infact right after screwing it back on as you would in top fill, she leaked a bit (gargling)... im telling you bud, bottom fill = no leaks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

@BeardedVaper93 

Sorry to cause that, okay, so reverse filling can still do that to you. You can blow what's in the middle chimney out into a cloth if you hold it on the air holes while blowing outwards instead of pulling in.


----------



## Silver

Hi guys

Please refrain from getting personal here. 

Certain posts have been deleted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a note to those that want a cheap Bellus from Fasttech... looks great... works KAK! Epic fail... dumps juice... has lousy threads and terrible o-rings. Off to the gorge for you you horrible clone tank!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a note to those that want a cheap Bellus from Fasttech... looks great... works KAK! Epic fail... dumps juice... has lousy threads and terrible o-rings. Off to the gorge for you you horrible clone tank!


What's the Bellus clone called?  hahah that's hilarious that someone else is producing mock-versions of something epic. Selling price too:? 

WHY DOES THE CLONE MARKET EXIST!? if they can't even get vapourising right :? I've heard people get good results from it, but WHY do it for something inferior that won't last as long either...


----------



## jguile415

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Through those gaping holes? hahahh that defeats the topfill of this tank -
> 
> Do you still open up the top to check the amount of vapour collected inside the seal?
> 
> but still, if it works, FANTASTIC, because it's not leaking at all!
> 
> @Rob Fisher As a user of more than one Bellus, have you ever tried racking yourself two vertical coils? How did it go? Any recommendations for doing this?


I'm running vertical coils but only 'cause dual 15 wrap coils won't fit horizontally  the air comes in from the side so I can't imagine it would make a difference in the bellus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

jguile415 said:


> I'm running vertical coils but only 'cause dual 15 wrap coils won't fit horizontally  the air comes in from the side so I can't imagine it would make a difference in the bellus


May I please see a photo?


----------



## jguile415

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> May I please see a photo?


Sure


----------



## jguile415

jguile415 said:


> Sure

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wazarmoto

How did you wick that? Cant make out much from the pics. Maybe when you pre paint the wicks, take a clear pic for us to see. I'd like to try that as well.


----------



## jguile415

Wicked it through the coil, I'll rewick tomorrow and lost pics


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

wazarmoto said:


> How did you wick that? Cant make out much from the pics. Maybe when you pre paint the wicks, take a clear pic for us to see. I'd like to try that as well.


The reason I asked : kangertech vertical coils. If you remember those. The wick was wrapped around the outer diameter of the coils with the wire shaped to support holding it. I built verticals like those too. But only once. After my first few drags I felt like it wasn't even burning or heating up as nicely as horizontal coils. So I changed back. Thanks for the photos @jguile415 . It goes into each juice channel @wazarmoto one over and one under in this situation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415

That's correct. I would normally wick a vertical around the coil itself of the air was flowing through the coil (more flavour) but in the bellus the vertical build is just to increase build space.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## cam

Well.. After more than a month of trying to decide between a bellus and an aromizer i eventually pulled the trigger on the bellus.
Wow, not much in life really lives up to its hype.. I can comfortably say that in my eyes the bellus certainly does. 
What a tank. Still playing with builds, so far have only put a few simple micros in, and really superb.
May stick a mini clapton in soon. Just to see. has anyone tried yet? With the limited build space i can see that it would have to be kept on the small size, maybe some claptoned 28 on a 2,2mm? 
Cant wait to see how much better she can become. verry aptly named tank indeed. Think im in love with Bella.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## jguile415

cam said:


> Well.. After more than a month of trying to decide between a bellus and an aromizer i eventually pulled the trigger on the bellus.
> Wow, not much in life really lives up to its hype.. I can comfortably say that in my eyes the bellus certainly does.
> What a tank. Still playing with builds, so far have only put a few simple micros in, and really superb.
> May stick a mini clapton in soon. Just to see. has anyone tried yet? With the limited build space i can see that it would have to be kept on the small size, maybe some claptoned 28 on a 2,2mm?
> Cant wait to see how much better she can become. verry aptly named tank indeed. Think im in love with Bella.


Try building vertical instead of horizontal, you'll be able to get alot more wraps in there. I've done dual 7 wraps 26g Clapton with no problems

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

cam said:


> Well.. After more than a month of trying to decide between a bellus and an aromizer i eventually pulled the trigger on the bellus.
> Wow, not much in life really lives up to its hype.. I can comfortably say that in my eyes the bellus certainly does.
> What a tank. Still playing with builds, so far have only put a few simple micros in, and really superb.
> May stick a mini clapton in soon. Just to see. has anyone tried yet? With the limited build space i can see that it would have to be kept on the small size, maybe some claptoned 28 on a 2,2mm?
> Cant wait to see how much better she can become. verry aptly named tank indeed. Think im in love with Bella.


 You know what I dislike: A month after I get a tank like this that I fall in love with --> I go buy 4 more tanks, just to keep comparing with it, but then UD and Wotofo both release another newer, sexier tank that a human's eyes just crave to have strapped to their mods.

Zephyrus v2 and Wotofo Serpent To compare to a Bellus Coming soon


----------



## vaporbud77

Has anyone ever had a problem unscrewing their top fill cap, mine just won't come off


----------



## Jebula999

vaporbud77 said:


> Has anyone ever had a problem unscrewing their top fill cap, mine just won't come off


Can't say i have... try putting it in the freezer for a few or soak in hot water to loosen up the juice.

For future wipe down the top part so that old juice doesn't build up on the threading


----------



## vaporbud77

It's weird because I received it on tuesday


----------



## Jebula999

vaporbud77 said:


> It's weird because I received it on tuesday


 You could also have bad threads.. Do the freezer/hot water trick to get it undone and then check the threads


----------



## vaporbud77

Ok cool I'll try it tonight


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

vaporbud77 said:


> Ok cool I'll try it tonight


 #Fasttech?  @Rob Fisher


----------



## Redeemer

vaporbud77 said:


> Ok cool I'll try it tonight



Also try a rubber glove (Surgical or kitchen) to unscrew it. Has worked like a charm to unlock any atty of mine, actually use a glove to tighten mine so they dont come apart when screwing onto or off mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## remydp

vaporbud77 said:


> Has anyone ever had a problem unscrewing their top fill cap, mine just won't come off


Yup I've had this issue. It can be very tricky to get loose but I eventually managed using dish washing gloves. 

I now make sure not to over tighten the top cap, I don't want to go through that mission again.


----------



## vaporbud77

I'm going to try with hot water and dish washing gloves


----------



## Schuller

Currently running my Bellus with a parallel 22g and 26g at 80w reading a 0.08 and its working perfect flavor and vapor production is on point

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Schuller said:


> Currently running my Bellus with a parallel 22g and 26g at 80w reading a 0.08 and its working perfect flavor and vapor production is on point
> View attachment 44141
> View attachment 44137
> View attachment 44140
> View attachment 44138
> View attachment 44139


That is a work of art!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93

I have successfully created a single clapton coil. 32G over 24G 5 X Wraps on 2mm ID pulling at 0.45Ohms


----------



## Jebula999

BeardedVaper93 said:


> I have successfully created a single clapton coil. 32G over 24G 5 X Wraps on 2mm ID pulling at 0.45Ohms
> View attachment 44163
> View attachment 44164
> View attachment 44165


You know you wanna dual up that bad boy  0.2Ohm clapton


----------



## BeardedVaper93

I first wanted to experiment. last time i tried that she spat like a cobra hehe @Jebula999

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## wazarmoto

Think I will do a rebuild on the bellus tonight. Maybe a 28g inner and 24g outer


----------



## cam

nice job fitting that in there, i have some claptoned 28 i made a while back lying around, may try squeeze a duel in there with it stripped at connection points. nice work. i bet the flavour is tip top.


----------



## momoe

hi Guys 

new to vaping and building, i guess the deep end is the best place to learn how to swim.

changed my SBox mini for a RX200 and Bellus, please let me know if im on the right track and where i can improve.

twisted 26ga dual 










.14 oms @ 60w

so far all seems fine however not sure if there is something i can change on the build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415

Is that t


momoe said:


> hi Guys
> 
> new to vaping and building, i guess the deep end is the best place to learn how to swim.
> 
> changed my SBox mini for a RX200 and Bellus, please let me know if im on the right track and where i can improve.
> 
> twisted 26ga dual
> View attachment 44312
> 
> 
> View attachment 44313
> 
> View attachment 44314
> 
> View attachment 44316
> 
> 
> .14 oms @ 60w
> 
> so far all seems fine however not sure if there is something i can change on the build.


Is that twisted kanthal? .14ohms seems very low for that particular build of its kanthal...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## momoe

jguile415 said:


> Is that t
> 
> Is that twisted kanthal? .14ohms seems very low for that particular build of its kanthal...



yes it is kanthal, very low is good or bad ?


----------



## jguile415

momoe said:


> yes it is kanthal, very low is good or bad ?


How many ohms was the build supposed to be? If it's alot lower than intended then something is shorting and that's bad! Good thing you're not using a mech  check out steam-engine.org it's a brilliant online tool for coil building, etc.


----------



## momoe

jguile415 said:


> How many ohms was the build supposed to be? If it's alot lower than intended then something is shorting and that's bad! Good thing you're not using a mech  check out steam-engine.org it's a brilliant online tool for coil building, etc.



my initial intention was to go around .22 around there. thanks for the heads up will check it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

momoe said:


> hi Guys
> 
> new to vaping and building, i guess the deep end is the best place to learn how to swim.
> 
> changed my SBox mini for a RX200 and Bellus, please let me know if im on the right track and where i can improve.
> 
> twisted 26ga dual
> View attachment 44312
> 
> 
> View attachment 44313
> 
> View attachment 44314
> 
> View attachment 44316
> 
> 
> .14 oms @ 60w
> 
> so far all seems fine however not sure if there is something i can change on the build.



Looks fine, just think theres a bit too much coil overhang over the juice channels, could pinch the wick up against the sidewalls.
and dont forget to put your dolls away when taking photos. 



what I think it should be.
cotton wick has a drape and doesnt follow 90 degree bends closely, but bending it backwards isnt going to assist wicking much.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## momoe

blujeenz said:


> tton wick has a drape and doesnt follow 90 degree bends, but dending it backwards its going to assist wicking m



hahaha the doll is essential for coil building

thanks for the advise, makes a lot more sense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sneakydino

If I try any wire larger than 26g or inner diameter larger than 2mm, the airflow gets too restricted for me. How are you guys fitting claptons in there ?


----------



## Genosmate

I just modified another of these,here is a before and after of the air hole.This changes the tank completely imo,for the better.
Lets see if @Rob Fisher changes his mind when he gets it back

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> I just modified another of these,here is a before and after of the air hole.This changes the tank completely imo,for the better.
> Lets see if @Rob Fisher changes his mind when he gets it back
> View attachment 46633
> View attachment 46634



Thanks @Genosmate! You rock!


----------



## Khan83

Genosmate said:


> I just modified another of these,here is a before and after of the air hole.This changes the tank completely imo,for the better.
> Lets see if @Rob Fisher changes his mind when he gets it back
> View attachment 46633
> View attachment 46634


@Genosmate , Awesome work.

I tried modifying mine with the dremel but just ended up making a larger circular hole. Didn't make any difference to the airflow.

How did you manage to get yours so wide ? I'd like to try that


----------



## Genosmate

Khan83 said:


> @Genosmate , Awesome work.
> 
> I tried modifying mine with the dremel but just ended up making a larger circular hole. Didn't make any difference to the airflow.
> 
> How did you manage to get yours so wide ? I'd like to try that



I used a milling machine.
I would think a dremel would work with the right cutter in it.
If I was to use a dremel and didn't have a vice,I'd put the workpiece in a vice grip and then use another vice grip to hold the other one down to a work surface then you'd have both hands free to control the dremel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;)

I would think something like this should do the job. Dremel tungsten carbide bit. 
Then its all about patients I use do porting on car heads as a hobby and there as well just dont force or rush the job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Would love to hear your impressions on the modified Belus @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Would love to hear your impressions on the modified Belus @Rob Fisher



Roger that! Will do!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83

Thanks @Genosmate & @Stevape;) 

Maybe I just need to try it again with a bit more elbow grease .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

momoe said:


> .14 oms @ 60w



That's going kick you hard. Careful going so low.


----------



## Genosmate

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Would love to hear your impressions on the modified Belus @Rob Fisher



Here's my brief take on the tank and what I like/don't like.
I decided to persevere with it because when I first used it I thought it was much better than any RTA I had tried in terms of flavour and vapour production.
I have tried S/S wire in both single coil and dual coil set ups,I didn't like the single coil because of the restricted airflow and I just couldn't get the settings right in TC for the dual coil.
I found that using coils with a small I/D like those in the pic,this is @Rob Fisher deck and so I don't know the I/D but I guess its about 1.5mm doesn't allow the wicks to saturate fast enough so I tend to use something around 2.5mm I/D.
I've seen videos and read about the best way to wick the tank,some suggest the wick to be cut at the point where the red arrow indicates and some to where the blue arrow indicates.
If you look at how the tank goes together the shoulder indicated by the red arrow is what fits/closes the bottom of the chimney when assembled,personally I have found that with smaller coils and less wick cut to the red arrow position is what seems to cause the leaking on initial fills until hopefully the wick fills out and then the leaking stops.
I think that if the wick is not filling that void down to the shoulder then the juice can enter the chimney and given that the bottom of the airhole is only marginally above where the green arrow indicates thats when the juice starts leaking out of the air hole.
I find if theres plenty of wick pre saturated and its cut below the red arrow even down to the blue arrow then it won't leak,don't see any benefit in closing the air control ring or in bottom filling either.
As for enlarging the air hole,I don't find any drop in flavour but I like the fun of blowing huge clouds.
Just my 2c.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thank you for the detailed info @Genosmate  Appreciated!
My wicks run to the where the blue arrow is. I use 2 tanks with dual coils and 1 tank with a single coil. 
Yes, I love this tank so much that I have 3 of them 
I bottom fill so the tanks never leak at all...not once.


----------



## kev mac

Noddy said:


> How is the Bellus performing @Marzuq ?


Hoping someone can help me with a strange problem.My Bellus tank that I have grown to love has suddenly become unfaithful to me.Let me explain, I have tried all the builds,coil types and wicking techniques but for some strange reason I cannot get any flavor out of her.No matter the juice,temp or wattage on any device.Nothing,zero,nada,zilch.What is up?


----------



## Raindance

kev mac said:


> Hoping someone can help me with a strange problem.My Bellus tank that I have grown to love has suddenly become unfaithful to me.Let me explain, I have tried all the builds,coil types and wicking techniques but for some strange reason I cannot get any flavor out of her.No matter the juice,temp or wattage on any device.Nothing,zero,nada,zilch.What is up?



Hi @kev mac, Are you experiencing this on all your tanks or just this one? Are you not perhaps suffering "vapers tongue"?

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

kev mac said:


> Hoping someone can help me with a strange problem.My Bellus tank that I have grown to love has suddenly become unfaithful to me.Let me explain, I have tried all the builds,coil types and wicking techniques but for some strange reason I cannot get any flavor out of her.No matter the juice,temp or wattage on any device.Nothing,zero,nada,zilch.What is up?


I'm going to go with what @Raindance said.


----------



## kev mac

Raindance said:


> Hi @kev mac, Are you experiencing this on all your tanks or just this one? Are you not perhaps suffering "vapers tongue"?
> 
> Regards


I know it sounds crazy but just this tank.Believe me, I have had vapers tongue and this thankfully isn't it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

kev mac said:


> I know it sounds crazy but just this tank.Believe me, I have had vapers tongue and this thankfully isn't it.


Maybe needs a really good clean...??? Sonic bath type deep cleaning... Very strange indeed.


----------

